# My new car.



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

It's here. It's brutal and it's awesome!!

Can you tell I like it? Ha - it's even better than I'd imagined. The power is just amazing (all 390 bhp of it), the handling is as sweet as anything for a largish 2+2. The interior is luxurious and refined and it's everything I wanted it to be and more.

A couple of pics (excuse the quality - quickly taken and the car is covered in dust from an airfield up north where I've just been rallying an Impreza!):




























I shall have to take a few better ones once I've washed the car and I'm on location!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice one - very nice indeed

You seen the GranSport in this weeks Autocar ?

James.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Good work fellow maserati driving fella, just autoglyming mine at the mo.

The same colour combo as one I nearly bought, but found one with lighter leather and fell for that instead.

Now mod time, you'll need a tubi exhaust a V8 ??? number plate and, well thats about it. hard to improve on near perfection!

Enjoy.

p.s. Any chance you can let me know mileage and price and age etc for comparitive purposes by PM of course

bet your  and everyone you pass is  and [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Nice one - very nice indeed
> 
> You seen the GranSport in this weeks Autocar ?
> 
> James.


Thanks James.

I haven't, but I will.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

David_A said:


> Good work fellow maserati driving fella, just autoglyming mine at the mo.
> 
> The same colour combo as one I nearly bought, but found one with lighter leather and fell for that instead.
> 
> ...


You have PM.

So come on then - spill the beans on this tubi exhaust.. :wink: Have you fitted it? Any pics?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That's nice. Watch it in the wet. :wink:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Tubi exhaust -about Â£850 maybe Â£1200 I can't remember but basically it sounds awesome and helps the engine breathe a little better. People don't normally de-cat them though.

Dave


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

8) Absolutly gorgeous

The Maseratti 3200 has grown on me more and more, every couple of months my attention turns back to them, never had the guts to take the plunge - who knows in the future

And easily compares favourably with anything on the road today.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Excellent choice, love everything about Maserati's.


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Well Done she looks the Dogs B*llocks


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

David_A said:


> Good work fellow maserati driving fella, just autoglyming mine at the mo.


Autoglym?? On a Maserati?? Would you clean a Rolex with Jif??


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Nope but I've cleaned my Raymond Weil with fairy liquid :? It was covered in ducksback fence paint . . . :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

So - its been a couple of weeks

How are you finding it?

:lol: or  or  8) or [smiley=dude.gif]

Dave


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

8) Lovely!


----------

